# 1st Moscow Watch Factory Kirova Sporting



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Anyone else spot this on eBay last week? It arrived from Poland this morning









I know little or nothing about these pre-Poljot pieces but I'd guess it's late 50's as it looks rather similar to the "Gagarin" watch but without the decorative dial. I've read that, shortly after Gagarin's pioneering space flight in 1961, the "Poljot" name was adopted by the First Moscow Watch Factory Kirova so I'm guessing that this watch shortly precedes that.

I love the aged dial and the hands. The balance wheel is swinging strongly and the movement hacks as it should do. Time-keeping appears good too judging by the last few hours









*1st Moscow Watch Factory Kirova Sporting*










*1MWF 17-jewel Movement*


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Interesting find Rich ..... the name of the watch would transliterate something like "Sportivniye" .... I like the needle point hands


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Nice one Rich, love the decorated movement , I have this which comes from the same factory









*Pobeda, 1st MWF, c1954, 15 Jewels*


















The case, which is in a bad state, isn`t the original as that was used on a Sturmanskie before I got it, still I like it


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Nice "Sportivnie" Rich  . You'll be able to time yourself jogging now  .

Those hands are just right







.


----------

